# For the guys ....



## Doc

Slow Motion Bouncing Boobs - Rachel Williams
This is mesmerizing.  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vevOWUe_x7Y"]Slow-motion bouncing boobs - Rachel Williams' bounces her fun bags in super slow-mo!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NorthernRedneck

There goes an hour of my life I'll never get back

I rather enjoy watching the real thing every morning.


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> There goes an *hour* of my life I'll never get back



Its a 49 second video, how many times did you hit "replay"


----------



## Big Dog

Thank you Lord for letting me live long enough to see that video  ......


----------



## Leni

Amazing.  It takes so little to entertain you guys.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Leni said:


> Amazing.  It takes so little to entertain you guys.



We're creatures of simple pleasures.


----------



## Leni

Does that mean that if it's complicated we ladies have to take care of it?


----------



## Galvatron

Im disgusted.....why the top on


----------



## EastTexFrank

Leni said:


> Does that mean that if it's complicated we ladies have to take care of it?



In our house it does.  

My wife loves handling all that complicated stuff.  Me???  I let her.


----------



## JEV

DW was looking over my shoulder and said "I'll bet she has back problems with cans that big." 

While nice to look at, I've always been a leg & ass man myself.

http://youtu.be/FbpOpWQfF28


----------



## JEV

DW was looking over my shoulder and said "I'll bet she has back problems with cans that big." 

While nice to look at, I've always been a leg & ass man myself.

http://youtu.be/FbpOpWQfF28

(I can never figure how to embed these YouTube vids. Grrrrrr...)


----------



## Doc

NorthernRedneck said:


> There goes an hour of my life I'll never get back
> 
> I rather enjoy watching the real thing every morning.



How do you get her to do it in slow motion every morning?   That would be tricky.   


JEV ...some vids simply will not embed, and that one you found is one.  I tried to embed it for you but no go.


----------



## Danang Sailor

It worked just fine for me.   (Although the blonde from Ukraine's Got Talent was more fun to watch!


----------



## Big Dog

Doc said:


> How do you get her to do it in slow motion every morning?   That would be tricky.
> 
> 
> JEV ...some vids simply will not embed, and that one you found is one.  I tried to embed it for you but no go.



Because it is mature content and requires a google/youtube membership/signon and user release.


----------



## Big Dog

How does she not fall over ................ Katee Owen


----------



## Big Dog

Your Welcome


----------

